# Any other Bruce the Shark from Jaws kits out there?



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Are there any other model kits of Bruce the Shark from Jaws?

With the upcoming special on the making of Jaws on June 16 on the Biography Channel it got me thinking how many models or even prepaints there are of Bruce or Jaws? I have The McFarlane Jaws boxed set...MB models 24 inch Bruce the Shark and thats it. I would love to get the Sideshow 28 inch Jaws maquette but The cheapest I can find it is about $260.! I wonder how much it sold for in its first release ? Any other Jaws Garage kits out there? Here are the other ones I know of:

Addar had 2 I believe one in a bottle and one with the sharks head. Both were quite toy like.

The 3 pc. bust set of Quint, Hooper and the chief. Excellent!

Anyone aware of any others?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Can't find any pics right now, but I know that Weiger has the big one he does at WF every year.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

As I posted in this thread, Resin Realities produced a kit called Brody's Last Stand:










A mixed-media kit (resin, wood, and twine), the likeness to Roy Scheider is nearly perfect. As you can see, the shark is a bit off, but the shark alone is about the size of a soda can. These occasionally pop up on Evilbay, but they're getting harder to find as the kit is long out of production. And no, that's not my build-up.

Resin Realities also produced a kit of Quint's final moments:










According to the proprietor of Resin Realities (who posted that photo on The Clubhouse forum) the Quint figure was approximately 1/8 scale and the likeness to Robert Shaw was fair, but the shark was out of scale and the shark's fin was too close to it's head. Also long out of production, at this point this kit is nearly impossible to find; even the aforementioned proprietor doesn't have one.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## biggerboat (Jun 29, 2010)

I have both of these kits. Brody's last stand I am working on now. The one with Quint was titled "Catch of the day". I have not touched this kit as of yet and I have had it since the mid 90's. The shark is off a bit. I want to move the fin back and make the shark more Bruce looking. That is the plan but I just need to find the time. Time, time, time......


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Has anyone taken a look at the 4D-Vision science kits? I have no idea if that would do the trick for a Great White:
http://www.megahobby.com/4dvisiongreatwhitesharkanatomymodelkit.aspx


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I found some built-up photos on this Japanese website; with a little work I suppose it could be made to look more like Bruce.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Joe Brown said:


> Has anyone taken a look at the 4D-Vision science kits? I have no idea if that would do the trick for a Great White:
> http://www.megahobby.com/4dvisiongreatwhitesharkanatomymodelkit.aspx




I was looking at that a while back but I don't know how detailed it is. The body appears to be plastic but the innards are most probably made of vinyl or rubber including the teeth.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There's also the 2004 book series 'Uncover it' might be worth considering:
http://www.alibris.com/booksearch.detail?invId=10276027616&siteID=hi3Lv4qpBig-YzzK6wh.Be1A7JIaOll8NA
You'd have to cut the parts away from their pages, but it might be worth doing...


----------

